# 2019 Yamaha F150 LB 20 hrs warranty 14k



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Engine only rigging available warranty till 9 2022 extended available this has only been run about 20 hrs if serious I can put on computer and pull info. 281 802 9151


----------

